# Giant Orange Isopods in my latest video



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

My latest video is of my new Giant Orange Isopods I just got.
Plus Jungle Micropods and Giant Springtails.






Also shows, my Springtail and Isopod set containers.
Of course Charcoal for springtails and then a little ABG mix with moist sponges for the Isopods. 

Steve


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you know what kind of springs they are?Are they bigger than pinks?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Do you know what kind of springs they are?Are they bigger than pinks?


Don't know, here is a link to them:
Giant springtails Feeder Insect buy live pet

They are atleast twice the size of my two different springtails I have here from Josh's Frogs.

Steve


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Giant orange isopods get really big. There has been more than one occasion where I jerked my hand out of a tank because they scared the crap out of me. Just peacefully removing or moving around leaf litter and then BAM a giant man eating orange isopod. Seriously, they freak me out.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

gturmindright said:


> Giant orange isopods get really big. There has been more than one occasion where I jerked my hand out of a tank because they scared the crap out of me. Just peacefully removing or moving around leaf litter and then BAM a giant man eating orange isopod. Seriously, they freak me out.


LOL ill admit. ive jumped too! Its always the bug that you didnt expect to see that makes you jump. Of course, after I jerked away I kindly moved the poor guy back on its legs and let it get back to hiding haha


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Giant Oranges can push 5/8" when fully adult size, NOT including the antennae. 
Springtails look like Tropical Pink Sprigtails to me. Sinella sp.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

The antennae are what look menacing to me. They are so jointed and pointy. google giant orange isopod and theres a picture of some eating some doritos.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Giant Oranges can push 5/8" when fully adult size, NOT including the antennae.
> Springtails look like Tropical Pink Sprigtails to me. Sinella sp.


Kinda what I was thinking too.


----------

